# Starter Cage



## McWhat (Oct 15, 2012)

I posted a picture of my precious girls a little earlier today. I wanted to get some opinions (and advice) on my cage set up. I know it's too small. I'm currently in the process of hunting down a bigger cage...especially since I have two rats. I just didn't want my one girl to be lonely. Any who... right now I have them in a 10 gallon aquarium with a cage topper. They are out in the morning while I get ready for classes













I've been using care-fresh bedding with a little crinkle paper thrown on top for them to use for nesting. I clean the cage out every other day, but do a general cage cleaning before bed. They are a big fan of the hammock. I'm making a corner hammock to hang in the open corner at the top. I take them out as soon as I get back from classes and play with them. Then They get free range time pretty much for the rest of the night while I do home work.













I have a table set up with a cardboard box fort that they can play in as well as an assortment of toys. They seem to enjoy it.

Like I said, I'm a first time rat owner and don't know much, but I want to learn. Should probably mention that I'm a college student and living in campus housing where pets technically aren't allowed. But honestly, who could resist these little guys.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Try to move them to a wire cage ASAP. But for temp it's ok.

Their play table is good too.

Also personally from what I've experienced, rats like square shaped hammocks better then triangle ones. Actually my guys like it better if it sages a bit in the middle.


----------



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

I am in the same dilemma - exactly. I would love to get the double critter nation but it is too much money right now, but may work for you. I'm looking forward to seeing the responses. My requirement may be similar to yours.
1. Deep bottom for bedding, don't like bedding on the floor
2. It would be nice if it would set on the table
3. Plenty of room for two adult rats but with small enough spacing to keep my 10 week old youngsters in.
4. Quality construction
I'm really not trying to hi-jack your thread but thought we may both be looking for the same thing.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Super pet might be a good source for that type of cage. the Rat manor would also be one (It's pan is metal but 2 inches tall). 

You may also need to build a homemade cage. You can make a grotto that has a large pull out pan(s) or a wire cage that can be on a table and has a deep pan. Here are some examples

http://www.worldofrats.com/ROUSCageBuilding.html

Here are some examples of cages

http://ratfanclub.org/cages.html

There is a picture of a grotto with a pull out tray but I can't find it. If you go with doing all wire I would get Cage wire, it would be more expensive as it only comes in galvanized and not powder coated or PVC coated, but it is more durable and not as flemsy as Hardware cloth.


----------



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

Took the plunge: This is what I bought: http://www.petstreetmall.com/Critter-Nation-Rat-Cage/8515/3439/details.html and purchased the Critter Nation Single-Story at $134 with free shipping. I also ordered the lower scatter guards. Hope these folk do me right.


----------



## skottiesgerl (Oct 3, 2012)

this is the cage I have as a start up cage
http://www.petco.com/product/113056/WARE-Chew-Proof-Three-Level-Small-Animal-Critter-Cage.aspx

.. 2 male baby boys... here are a few pics of it












I have had no trouble... reviews are not great but mine is perfect and for 5.00 you can buy a few zip ties to adress any issues you have

I love it but eventually santa will bring us the critter nation cage...;D


----------



## stacibolluyt (Oct 4, 2012)

I have two Petco Rat Manor cages; the levels are mesh, but I cover it with fleece and secure the fleece with binder clips. its plenty of room for my two girls. and it was only like $90 in PetCo


----------



## LaTortue (Oct 17, 2012)

What would happen if they found out you had pets that you aren't allowed to have where you're living?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

marcp1956 said:


> I am in the same dilemma - exactly. I would love to get the double critter nation but it is too much money right now, but may work for you. I'm looking forward to seeing the responses. My requirement may be similar to yours.
> 1. Deep bottom for bedding, don't like bedding on the floor
> 2. It would be nice if it would set on the table
> 3. Plenty of room for two adult rats but with small enough spacing to keep my 10 week old youngsters in.
> ...


A Martin's cage would fit the bill nicely here.

http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/rat/


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

skottiesgerl said:


> this is the cage I have as a start up cage
> http://www.petco.com/product/113056/WARE-Chew-Proof-Three-Level-Small-Animal-Critter-Cage.aspx
> 
> .. 2 male baby boys... here are a few pics of it
> ...


A little off topic here, but is that the bird hut from PetSmart hanging in the left corner? Do your rats like it? I was thinking of buying it for my ratties.


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

LaTortue said:


> What would happen if they found out you had pets that you aren't allowed to have where you're living?


I was wondering this. It worries me that you're in college and thus could be facing problems if caught out.


----------



## KsK (Oct 18, 2012)

Punishment can vary, the least harsh being having to remove the animals from housing, to being kicked out of housing or put on probation, to being kicked out of the school.


----------



## Phoebe_22 (Aug 8, 2012)

I had rats all three years that I was at University, as long as you're sensible with them no one will find out. We even had monthly room checks and no one knew about my girls, I used to hide them under a blanket on the room check days and put stuff on top as though it was a little table. You'll be fine


----------



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

Cagedbirdsinging, I ended up ordering a single critter nation cage - the Martin's do look great, thank you.


----------



## McWhat (Oct 15, 2012)

There is a fine I would have to pay if caught. Since I'm no longer in a dorm, they only do room checks once a semester and give us a few days notice before they come and check things out. I usually just take the cage to work and my boss watches them for me. He is in love with the girls. I pack the rest of their stuff up in boxes and put it under my bed.


----------

